# Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN



## lloyd6077 (5. Oktober 2014)

*Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN*

Guten Morgen 

seit geraumer Zeit habe ich nun das Problem dass die Ipads und Handys in   unserer Familie bei benutzung die Latenz in die höhe Schiessen lassen.
Vom IPAD ist die iCloud-Sync ausgeschaltet, es reicht lediglich wenn damit Normal im Safari gesurft wird.

So ist es mir z.b unmöglich Counter-Strike: Go oder diverse andere OnlineGames zu spielen.
(Weil keiner ja verzichten kann 

Wir besitzen DSL 16k mit 1k Upload.

Als Quelle habe ich die jeweiligen Geräte identifiziert.

Ich bin per LAN an die Fritz.Box 7270 angeschlossen.

QoS/Priorisierung/Filter haben mir leider nicht geholfen.

Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?
Wie z.b den W-Lan Standard Runter zu drehen?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Tiz92 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Keine Ahnung was hilft. Hoffe jemand kann dir und somit auch mir helfen.


----------



## Lowpinger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN*

denke das wird ein Router/Leitungs Problem sein, habe selbst eine 120Mbit Leitung an der das Kabelmodem (Cisco EPC3212) hängt, von da aus gehts in einen Router (ASUS RT-AC68U), an selbigen hängen via LAN mein Rechner, mein TV und über WLAN 2,5/5Ghz mein Tablet und diverse Mobilgeräte von Freunden wenn sie da sind

hab es mal getestet und beliebig viele downloads auf den mobilgeräten erzeugt, ein "hochschiessen" der pings (zbsp in CS:GO) konnte ich jedoch nicht feststellen

Nachtrag: bei einer 16Mbit Leitung ist es normal das der Ping in die Höhe schnellt, da die Mobilgeräte oft mit max. Speed (1.5+ Mb/s) ihre Updates ziehen, da ist die Leitung dann am Limit

es gibt 3 möglichkeiten:

1. Updates manuell bestätigen und nur abends vom Bett gehen schnell durchführen
2. schnelleres Internet, was eventuell aufgrund phys. Gegebenheiten nicht möglich ist
3. sofern der Router das kann, Bandbreiten für alle Mobilgeräte begrenzen


----------



## lloyd6077 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN*

danke, das hilft mir schonmal etwas weiter. zum 3. punkt mit der bandbreitenbegrenzung bei einer 7270 fritzbox ist das nicht möglich, oder? 
ist es möglich am ipad und den handys die mtu zu verändern? google ist da anscheinend gespaltener meinung


----------



## Lowpinger (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mobilgeräte verusachen High-Ping im WLAN*

vllt gibt eine APP im iOS / Android Store mit welcher man die Bandbreite beschränken kann


----------

